# lying on your back/reading in bed



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i think i read you aren't supposed to lie on your back when pregnant. the trouble is i struggle to read in bed lying on my side. it is also hard to sit bolt upright when tired. but i don't know when sitting becomes lying....is there a safe angle? is it safest just to put up with awkwardness of lying sideways. i'm lying that way now to type this one handed, but it always hurts the arm i am lying on and my shoulders. but if i roll over so i am comfy resting up on pillows with my back flat to the bed, then i am scared i will kill the baby. does leg position make a difference or it is just bad to have your spine on the bed?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny. 

At the moment you are fine in your back. It is past about 24/28 weeks where you are better not to do it. Once at that stage you need to be at about 45degrees to keep the weight of your uterus of your big artery. 

Kaz xxxx


----------

